# Gift Basket Help!



## HorseCreek (Sep 18, 2015)

Please? 
I want to do up a few gift baskets and have the option for create your own to personalize for your giftee this year. I can't do anything normal and just get plain baskets, so I'm trying to find either wood crates, galvanized (or rustic colored) tubs/trays/ovals, or wire baskets. I'm having trouble finding anything good in my price range. I was hoping for around $3 a piece, but I think under $5 I can work with. Probably looking for around 25 or so... not a ton. Any ideas? 

Also, looking for a good source for some nice inexpensive soap dishes. Anyone?


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 19, 2015)

Check out http://www.save-on-crafts.com/ They have wire baskets and such. Someone else here recommended them.  I saved the link but haven't bought anything from them (yet).


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

You can also find some great buys at Goodwill. Last year, I bought a bunch of different wicker gift baskets that looked brand new/never been used. I must've bought about 10 of them for $5.00 total or something like that. Compared to buying them at Michaels's, that was a steal! 


IrishLass


----------



## rparrny (Sep 19, 2015)

I had to make up a basket for a charity event and found some cute wire baskets at dollar tree.  They came in different colors and held 5 soaps and bath salts in the middle.
I just went on their site and they didn't list the baskets I found but these organizers in different sizes would make really nice baskets as well.






Found these ceramic soap dishes at dollar tree as well.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 22, 2015)

I've sometimes found things that work in the dollar spot at Target. Good Will is also good treasure hunting if you think outside the box. Pretty bowls, wicker baskets, etc.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 22, 2015)

Depending on how big you want the baskets to be, I found some nice deals at PaperMart (http://www.papermart.com/woven-baskets-trays/id=18986-INDEX). The ones that I chose were pretty small, but I ended up getting them for under $2 a piece.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't know if you are still looking, or if anything here fits your needs, but there are some pretty inexpensive box, jute bags, etc here

http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=87&cat=All


----------

